# Samba runscript problem

## wrynn

I have been getting the following error when trying to start samba.  I haven't been able to din out what is causing this problem.

```
wrynn-01 ryan # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * Starting samba...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 528: 24826 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/smbd                                                                             [ !! ]
```

This is the startup section of my /etc/init.d/samba

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting samba"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/smbd

        result=$?

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd

        result=$(( $result + $? ))

        eend $result

}
```

----------

## steveb

what does /var/log/everything/current says about your attempt to run samba? any usefull entries?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## wrynn

It is completely empty.  :Sad: 

----------

## steveb

 *wrynn wrote:*   

> It is completely empty. 

 

the log is empty?? how comes?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## wrynn

Yeah the current one is empty, but there are other logs there.  They do have contents.  However, I find only messages from the kernel and cron...none from samba.

----------

## steveb

what output do you get when you run "testparm"?

what is the output of "/usr/sbin/smbd -i -d 10"?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## wrynn

testparam output

```
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Unknown parameter encountered: "use rhosts"

Ignoring unknown parameter "use rhosts"

Unknown parameter encountered: "ssl compatibility"

Ignoring unknown parameter "ssl compatibility"

Unknown parameter encountered: "status"

Ignoring unknown parameter "status"

Unknown parameter encountered: "ssl require clientcert"

Ignoring unknown parameter "ssl require clientcert"

Unknown parameter encountered: "nt smb support"

Ignoring unknown parameter "nt smb support"

Unknown parameter encountered: "ssl require server cert"

Ignoring unknown parameter "ssl require server cert"

Unknown parameter encountered: "strip dot"

Ignoring unknown parameter "strip dot"

Unknown parameter encountered: "alternate permissions"

Ignoring unknown parameter "alternate permissions"

Unknown parameter encountered: "ssl"

Ignoring unknown parameter "ssl"

Unknown parameter encountered: "stat cache size"

Ignoring unknown parameter "stat cache size"

Unknown parameter encountered: "total print jobs"

Ignoring unknown parameter "total print jobs"

Unknown parameter encountered: "max packet"

Ignoring unknown parameter "max packet"

Unknown parameter encountered: "ssl entropy bytes"

Ignoring unknown parameter "ssl entropy bytes"

Processing section "[movies]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

        server string = Samba Server %v

        security = SHARE

        allow trusted domains = No

        min passwd length = 0

        guest account = guest

        lanman auth = No

        syslog = 0

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        timestamp logs = No

        large readwrite = No

        read raw = No

        write raw = No

        nt pipe support = No

        max mux = 0

        max xmit = 0

        max ttl = 0

        max wins ttl = 0

        min wins ttl = 0

        change notify timeout = 0

        getwd cache = No

        keepalive = 0

        lpq cache time = 0

        max open files = 0

        read size = 0

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

        use mmap = No

        printcap name = lpstat

        show add printer wizard = No

        mangled stack = 0

        stat cache = No

        machine password timeout = 0

        lm interval = 0

        preferred master = No

        local master = No

        domain master = No

        browse list = No

        enhanced browsing = No

        dns proxy = No

        kernel oplocks = No

        winbind cache time = 0

        winbind enum users = No

        winbind enum groups = No

        nt acl support = No

        printing = cups

[movies]

        path = /mnt/data/movies/

        guest only = Yes

        guest ok = Yes

        preserve case = No

        short preserve case = No

        hide dot files = No

        map archive = No

        mangled names = No

        blocking locks = No

        locking = No

        oplocks = No

        level2 oplocks = No

        oplock contention limit = 0

        posix locking = No

        strict locking = No

        share modes = No

        wide links = No

        follow symlinks = No

```

End of /usr/sbin/smbd output

```
substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

lp_servicenumber: couldn't find printers

lp_servicenumber: couldn't find printers

lp_file_list_changed()

file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Dec  1 22:25:19 2003

added interface ip=192.168.1.102 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Netbios name list:-

my_netbios_names[0]="WRYNN-01"

PANIC: assert failed at smbd/files.c(189)

PANIC: assert failed

BACKTRACE: 3 stack frames:

 #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic+0xf0) [0x81ce890]

 #1 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xcb) [0x401f2c4b]

 #2 /usr/sbin/smbd(yp_get_default_domain+0xb1) [0x8072061]

Aborted
```

----------

## steveb

strange! all the parameters testparm is complaining about (alternate permissions, max packet, nt smb support, ssl compatibility, ssl entropy bytes, ssl require clientcert, ssl require server cert, ssl, stat cache size, status, strip dot, total print jobs, use rhosts) are not in your /etc/samba/smb.conf?!?!

could you please just post the complete /etc/samba/smb.conf file?

anyway... i have once posted my smb.conf of my old 7.1 red hat server. maybe an look at it will help you to configure your smb.conf?

somehow i think you have an problem with too much files in the share [movies]. could you please try to increase some stuff with ulimit?

```
# banish core dump files to /dev/null

ulimit -c 0

# increase file descriptors

ulimit -n 32768

# increase the maximum nuber of processes that can run at one time

ulimit -u 8192

# virtual memory

ulimit -v unlimited

# max memory size

ulimit -m unlimited
```

and then try to restart samba?

cheers

SteveB

----------

